# Photojournalism going rates?



## flameshots (Sep 14, 2011)

I know it's a loaded question, but I have just signed an agreement with two local media outlets to do freelance work. My question is what is the going rate for news lifestyle photojournalist shots? ( I would prefer not to name them but one is internet based and the other is the local paper.)  The internet based has offered $50/ set and the paper has said it would be per assignment based. I guess I'm trying to avoid the noob/ I'm so happy you want my pictures just pay me what you want syndrome.  

     One other question. What is the best way to protect my interest?  The contract with the internet based source advises that they own the copyright once a set is accepted. I guess that is normal but I would really like to have a little more control. It's one thing if THEY send me on the assignment but if I freelance and/or get the story myself and the pictures say were used on good morning america (like the last set!) I would like to have at least a little more recognition if not more compensation. Is there an outlet or source that you can sell shots of major events or stories, say to the highest bidder? 

     Thanks for the input.


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2011)

If you've already signed agreements, you have no barganing power.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, you are not going to like this answer, but I'm going to tell you.  Time magazine pays on average $200 per photo.  Most photos I have sold go for TFP or 40 bucks.  That is why I no longer do PJ.

I had an incredible agent in NYC, but after talking to other PJs, about the most you can expect, even with an agent, unless you are hired by a network, is about $500 bucks, or you get the Kardashians preggers, at a keg party, snorting coke.


----------



## flameshots (Sep 15, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Ok, you are not going to like this answer, but I'm going to tell you.  Time magazine pays on average $200 per photo.  Most photos I have sold go for TFP or 40 bucks.  That is why I no longer do PJ.
> 
> I had an incredible agent in NYC, but after talking to other PJs, about the most you can expect, even with an agent, unless you are hired by a network, is about $500 bucks, or you get the Kardashians preggers, at a keg party, snorting coke.



Thanks for the info. I don't expect to hire an agent any time soon so I will just work with what I have. I am an adrenalin junkie so I would take the emergency scene shots anyway so I will continue working and work on negotiating my rates as time goes by.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 15, 2011)

bennielou said:


> you get the Kardashians preggers



Get them preggers or just photograph them......


----------



## Formatted (Sep 15, 2011)

> I guess that is normal but I would really like to have a little more control.



Actually its not.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Formatted.  What is normal in your experience.  I just gave mine.  
Flameshots,  do you do fire stuff?  There is actually a fire magazine that I was published in a few times.  Let me know, and I'll try to hook you up.


----------



## flameshots (Sep 16, 2011)

bennielou said:


> Hi Formatted.  What is normal in your experience.  I just gave mine.
> Flameshots,  do you do fire stuff?  There is actually a fire magazine that I was published in a few times.  Let me know, and I'll try to hook you up.



Bennielou, Yeah Emergency scenes, and ambulance chasing stuff is what I specialize in. ( I'm a career firefighter in my real job so I kinda know what to look for.) I would love to be published in Firehouse, or Fire Engineering someday. I'm also a state instructor so I write articles for local training publications from time to time but I haven't had a photo published yet. I'll stay in touch. Thanks


----------



## bennielou (Sep 23, 2011)

You gotta watch that Flameshots.  I just saw a report on the Today Show where some firefighters were fired for taking shots of a teen that was killed in an accident.  The firehouse claimed conflict of interest.  Also, the family of the victim sued civily.

The problem I see, from a public, political standpoint (this from an ex Homicide Investigator) is that you could face problems for taking photos while on the job.  I KNOW that  there is down time, even during an emergency, but still you risk getting in trouble.  Everyone expects emergency personelle to be doing something all the time.  Taking photos though (unless it's part of your job) isn't one of them.

Just be careful.  If you send submission for a mag, I would use a nik.  I'm just saying, be careful.


----------

